# White spots in my soap



## troyrim01 (May 20, 2016)

My soap has a lot of white spots. What could it be? ...I followed a recipe from Soap Queen to the exact measurement (however, used different fragrance and colorants)

Another pic


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2016)

If you could post your entire recipe (including additives) in weights, it will help us troubleshoot it.  But haven't we seen this soap before?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 20, 2016)

Susie said:


> If you could post your entire recipe (including additives) in weights, it will help us troubleshoot it. But haven't we seen this soap before?


 
Yep, in his very first post.   I agree with Susie, if you post your recipe in full we wold possibly help troubleshoot.

Did you run the recipe through a soapcalc to check it before making it?


----------



## lsg (May 20, 2016)

It could be stearic spots if you used palm oil or undissolved titanium dioxide, if you used it to make your soap whiter.


----------



## troyrim01 (May 20, 2016)

Yep. I posted it in my first post ....but after coming across another post about white spots in soap, it got me worrying about mine.

Ingredients
• 4.9 oz. Avocado Oil
• 8.2 oz. Canola Oil
• 9.9 oz. Coconut Oil
• 8.2 oz. Palm Oil
• 1.6 oz. Shea Butter
• 4.6 oz. Sodium Hydroxide
• 10.8 oz. distilled water
• pinch of tussah silk in lye solution

• 2.3oz. mojito fragrance oil
• 1/4 tsp chromium oxide green (hydrated) powder (mineral pigment) – mixed with 1tbsp distilled water
• 1/2 tsp titanium dioxide mixed with 2tbsp distilled water
• 3oz sea salt
• 2 teaspoons of green jojoba beads


----------



## penelopejane (May 20, 2016)

It's the salt. If you mix it into the batter that's the cool effect you get! Starry starry night or in your case salty salty sea [emoji2]

Depending on the salt used it can be a bit scrubby. If you dissolve the salt in part of the water reserved from your mix it will make your soap harder without seeing the spots or having the scrubby effect.
Was the water you added to mix the colour etc part of the water in the recipe? If it was extra that much can make a soap soft and spongy. 

That colour is gorgeous and I think the spots and mottley effect of the salt really adds interest to it. Well done.


----------



## IrishLass (May 20, 2016)

At first, I suspected that it might be stearic spots, but now that I understand you made a salt bar, I 'm leaning more towards what Penelope said (although it's not out of the realm of possibility that it could be both). In any case- it's very pretty! 


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (May 20, 2016)

I agree, it is probably the salt.


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2016)

I will third the opinion of gorgeous soap!  Also, it is salt.


----------



## troyrim01 (May 21, 2016)

Thanks guys! :-D
That's a relief that it's just the salt (which has given me an idea for like a starry night soap to make in the future)

And yeah, I used extra water. Would it be better to use sweet almond oil for my colorants instead? (then at least there's moisturising oil left in my soap rather than water to evaporate) ...or it would it still make my soap soft and spongy? (as the super fat will now be higher)


----------



## penelopejane (May 21, 2016)

troyrim01 said:


> Thanks guys! :-D
> 
> That's a relief that it's just the salt (which has given me an idea for like a starry night soap to make in the future)
> 
> ...





You should use water reserved from the mix or you can use oil reserved from the mix depending on the colourant used (some are water soluble and some are  oil soluble).  If you are mixing two different parts (for example)  it is best to make sure you take even amounts from each batch and add them back.  



I know this is being pedantic but I've found it is really, really important to be exact about the amount of water in each part of the mix unless you want soft soap or soap that the colours run out of.


----------

